# Castle Miranda aka Chateau De Noisy, Belgium - January 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Jan 19, 2016)

*History:*
The castle was built in 1866 by the*English*architect*Edward Milner*under commission from the Liedekerke-De Beaufort family, who had left their previous home,*Vêves Castle, during the*French Revolution. However, Milner died before the castle was finished. Construction was completed in 1907 after the clock tower was erected.

Their descendants remained in occupation until*World War II. A portion of the*Battle of the Bulge*took place on the property, and it was during that time, the castle was occupied by the*Nazis.

In 1950, Miranda Castle was renamed "Château de Noisy" when it was taken over by the*National Railway Company of Belgium*(NMBS/SNCB) as an orphanage and also a holiday camp for sickly children. It lasted as a children's camp until the late 1970s.

The castle has stood empty and completely abandoned since 1991 because the costs to maintain it were too great, and a search for investors in the property failed. Although the municipality of*Celles*has offered to take it over, the family has refused, and the enormous building is now*in a derelict state, succumbing to decay and vandalism. Parts of the structure were heavily damaged in a fire and many areas of the ceiling are collapsing.

*Explore:*
This was the last place we visited on a mammoth weekend tour, and one i've been wanting to see for so long now. Once we'd reached it, this was such a laid back explore. I knew this place was heading downhill, but damn it's ruined inside! We bumped into about 8 other explorers here, was like a little social gathering up in the clock tower thingy! Lovely way to finish up a weekend away with some great company!











































​Thanks for looking!*​


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2016)

Ruined but still very photogenic. Great job there.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 19, 2016)

Something about derelict and snow what goes so well together..you got some good shots there mate ☺


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 19, 2016)

Gosh, I just love that first photo especially. I want to see it for myself!!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 19, 2016)

You're always going to Belgium lately lol every time I look on Facebook you're on your way there :laugh: really great photos, but then they always are from you


----------



## smiler (Jan 19, 2016)

Your external pics make it look like a fairy tale castle, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 19, 2016)

I thought the same as Smiler! It's like something out of a Disney movie haha marvellous photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2016)

Amazing images and great write up.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 20, 2016)

Stunning mate


----------



## HughieD (Jan 20, 2016)

They are stunning pix...really enhanced by the snow.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 20, 2016)

I knew your photos would be good, but adding snow as well has made it true fairytale material. 
Excellent report, thanks for sharing


----------

